# Apologies



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been responding much to people's posts lately, I've been feeling a bit below par - stupid brain chemicals


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh Northy, you don't have anything to apologise for, you are always here for all of us and we all love you very much.  Sorry you are feeling below par.  Anything any of us can do? xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope you feeling above par soon xxx


----------



## gail1 (Dec 9, 2010)

hunnie no need to say sorry if you are feeling a bit ill you are theres nothing you can do about it. Take care of yourself you mean a lot to people here
gail


----------



## Steff (Dec 9, 2010)

Alan no worries my dear even the best of us have bad days, keep strong hun xxx


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 9, 2010)

And let us know if we can do anything.

Hope you're on better form soon.

Andy


----------



## bev (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Northerner,
Sorry you are feeling down - I know winter does affect a lot of people and it sometimes takes effort to make yourself do the normal things - but if you can - force yourself to go out every day - even if its just a five minute walk - the hormones will make you feel a bit happier. I have sent you know what to you know who - so will let you know if you know who gives me any response about you know what.Bev x


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 9, 2010)

We are all here for you Alan, and you definitely are allowed a few blip days - it makes the rest of us seem normal. x


----------



## HelenP (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey Northy, no need to apologise at ALL, but thanks for posting, cos people DO worry if you're not around for a bit.

That's what happens when you're so popular!

Hope you're feeling a bit better really soon. 

xx


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 9, 2010)

bev said:


> I have sent you know what to you know who - so will let you know if you know who gives me any response about you know what.Bev x



I do wish you'd sent that via PM! 

You've got me wondering what it all means! But I'll just have to accept that I will never know.


----------



## bev (Dec 9, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I do wish you'd sent that via PM!
> 
> You've got me wondering what it all means! But I'll just have to accept that I will never know.



He he - you might.Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello there old Chap,

Glad to see you back. I know what you mean. My brain is quite happily being altered thanks to the lovely citalopram. If you ever want to moan to someone on the quiet please drop me a line.

Tom


----------



## traceycat (Dec 9, 2010)

no need for apologise, hope your feeling better soon alan xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope you are feeling better soon Alan


----------



## shirl (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear your feeling down Northey, 

you are always there with a friendly word of encouragement for evryone else, so its time for you!  Take good care of yourself, and take some time out,
hope you feel better very soon, {{{{big hug}}}}

lv Shirl


----------



## cazscot (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope you are feeling better soon (((hugs)))


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, your kind words are very much appreciated  I'm sure I'll be back to normal before too long.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 9, 2010)

Just catching up. Sorry to hear you're not firing on all cylinders. As said, it's a cyclic thing we all go through, so no need to be sorry. The only difference is, when you're not about, you're missed a whole lot more! 

That said, to use an anology you'll be familiar with, it's a marathon, not a sprint, so don't rush things and you'll be fighting fit when you need to be.

All the best Alan. 

Rob


----------



## katie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon Alan xx

I searched the web high and low for these rare pics for you


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in heaven, thank you katie


----------



## katie (Dec 9, 2010)

You're welcome. Just have to add this one too


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2010)

Ah! Kate with SHORT Hair! Nirvana!


----------



## bev (Dec 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Ah! Kate with SHORT Hair! Nirvana!




All the better to see her ears...................Bev


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2010)

Alan, look after yourself hun - no. 1 comes first.

Look forward to having you back when you are feeling up to it


----------



## rachelha (Dec 9, 2010)

No apologies needed at all.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KateR (Dec 9, 2010)

I've missed you too. Get well soon.


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope youre on the mend tc x


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi northy, really hope u are on the up and you have been amazing xxx


----------



## Caroline (Dec 10, 2010)

Just concentrate on getting better and worry about us later. We all need time out and time away from the computer sometimes.


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope you're feeling better soon northener x


----------



## tracey w (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope you are feeling brighter soon Northe


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Dec 10, 2010)

Alan,

Very sorry - I've only just caught up with this.

I can only echo what everyone else has said. Please don't apologise - as you said, it's brain chemicals so not your fault at all, and you're always there for everyone on the forum.

It's a rubbish old time of year if you're not feeling your best. The shortest day will be behind us very soon, though, and more daylight will definitely help. As Bev said, getting out every day will help too, although it doesn't feel like it sometimes.

Sending big hugs your way: (((((((())))))))

You know I'm here if you need anything. Feel free to PM me anytime. We all love you to bits on here, and you do so much for us, so don't hesitate to lean on us for a bit - we lean on you often enough!


----------

